# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Microsoft promet un bilan neutre en carbone ds juillet

## Hinault Romaric

*Microsoft promet un bilan neutre en carbone ds juillet*
*la firme sengage  appliquer de nouvelles mesures pour devenir plus "colo"*


Microsoft a pour ambition de devenir une entreprise mieux  colo  ds le mois de juillet prochain.

La socit, bien que figurant dans le dernier classement   Cool IT Leaderboard  publi il y a quelques semaines par Greenpeace, se trouve parmi les entreprises les plus mal nots.

La firme de Redmond tait accuse par Greenpeace de trop consommer des nergies fossiles dans ses centres de donnes.

Kevin Turner, le directeur dexploitation de Microsoft vient dannoncer dans un billet de blog que lentreprise va devenir neutre en carbone lors de son prochain exercice fiscal, qui dbutera en juillet.

Microsoft sengage  annuler la consommation  carbone dans toutes ses activits directes, y compris les centres de donnes, les laboratoires de dveloppements, les immeubles, etc.   _Le but est de rendre nos diffrentes divisions responsables du cot que reprsente la compensation de leurs missions carbone_  explique Turner.

Les divisons de lentreprise dans plus de 100 pays se verront appliquer une taxe carbone dont le montant est fix en fonction du prix des nergies renouvelables et les compensations carbone, afin de rendre chacune responsable de sa consommation en nergies sales. Par ailleurs,  un logiciel intelligent darchitecture permettra de rendre les btiments plus conomes en nergies. 

Enfin, pour les missions non limines par les efforts colos de la socit,  des crdits carbones seront achets pour compenser celles-ci.

Microsoft, qui reconnait ne pas tre la premire entreprise  sengager  obtenir un bilan carbone neutre, espre que cette initiative poussera dautres entreprises IT  prendre la mme direction.


*Source* : Blog Technet

----------


## DonQuiche

Quand une entreprise prtend en quelques mois devenir neutre en carbone, il y a de quoi tre suspicieux. La cl du mystre, bien peu haletant, dboule un paragraphe plus loin :




> Enfin, pour les missions non limines par les efforts colos de la socit,  des crdits carbones seront achets pour compenser celles-ci.


Quelle surprise ! Donc ils vont acheter des tonnes de crdits-carbone et ainsi affirmer qu'ils sont neutres en carbone. Ils ont bien raison : vu que le march des crdits carbones s'est effondr, pourquoi passer  ct d'une opportunit de verdir sa com' pour une bouche de pain ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin bon... C'est toujours mieux que d'acheter des millions d'hectares arables  je ne sais quelle dictature misrable pour y chasser tous les paysans, planter des millions d'arbres mono-espces en rang d'oignon, faire exploser les importations de nourriture du pays et ensuite prtendre qu'on sauve la plante.

----------

